
How to Get a Design Job at Airbnb - mgav
https://medium.com/desk-of-van-schneider/how-to-get-a-design-job-at-airbnb-6fe15ec79945#.pri3y9ndv
======
micaksica
> Folks love to talk about how they do “design strategy” and want to work on
> “new big things.” They’ll tell us that they can do the details, but they’re
> better with strategy and developing new concepts and their time is better
> spent elsewhere.

This is of no surprise. Regardless of your job, but especially so in one that
is aesthetically driven and judged, working on the high-profile/sexy stuff is
usually what gets you promoted or gets you more industry recognition. If you
are career (progress) driven, working on the small stuff probably isn't going
to get you there as quickly if you can delegate that off to a junior.

